# New strainer Shelly's



## Scout19D (Apr 2, 2015)

Ran Shelly's today and yea that wasn't there last Saturday. Let me know if you guys want to work on getting it out. I have a chainsaw we can use. Lot of branches on that thing. 
Still wanna know how you contortionists get under the foot bridge btw!


----------



## cheifitj (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.

I'm heading that way tomorrow after lunch, if you are free and want to work it at all give me a call.
-Jon
3oh3.ate17.5ateOHnine


----------



## mikefrench (Jul 15, 2014)

*shelly's conditions and flow?*

Thinking of hitting Shellys tommorow. Never done the run. Is there anything in particular (besides this tree) that I need to be aware of? Also there seems to be some discrepancy in flows. Mountainbuzz / AW shows flows at 688 cfs, while Riverbrain shows 267 cfs... quite a difference. Any thoughts into which is correct? Thanks. 

Also if log is still there, may be able to lend a hand depending on timing. 

Mike


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

267CFS, which is on the low side, Detail Graph

If the water holds we have few paddlers meeting at the October hole at 10:00am to run Shelly's down.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I just got word they are bumping to 325 today and should hold for tomorrow.


----------



## Scout19D (Apr 2, 2015)

Mike,
Upriver from the strainer and about 1/4 mile after the creek meets HWY 36, there is a crude foot bridge that with higher flows will not be passable underneath. The land owner has posted no trespassing signs on the banks. I portage on the HWY 36 side and put in just past the green gate. Easy to see and eddy out beforehand.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up. So these people put in an unpassable foot bridge and then says you can't portage, WTF.


----------



## Scout19D (Apr 2, 2015)

Pretty much, although it seems the foot bridge is the only access they have to their house. They park their vehicles on the 36 side and walk across. 
I may be down to run shelly's and apple valley with you guys tomorrow if that's ok.

Dan


----------



## E_Acome (Mar 25, 2015)

Any chance I could join a group tomorrow or Sunday? I just moved out here from the east coast and am pretty excited to get on some of these continuous colorado creeks. 

Eric 
540.535.5710


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Our group is meeting at 10:00 at the October hole, if you want to join. I would consider this Run a III/III+ for top part (Shelly's) and II+/III- in spots on the lower. So this is not a continuous creek that you maybe expecting. Boulder Creek 4 mile or clear creek can give you that continuous III-IV, if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Scout19D (Apr 2, 2015)

Just a quick update on the footbridge. I spoke to the land owner today and he is fine with boaters portaging on the 36 side of the river and putting in just after the bridge where he parks his vehicles. He was pretty cool about it but he did ask that we not portage on the river right.


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

That's nice. The foot bridge portage all the way up to the road and around the corner on Saturday was damn annoying. It looks like they're prepping to put in a real bridge this summer, anyway so it shouldn't be an issue after this season hopefully.

And the pine tree death strainer is in the last "mini gorge" before Apple Valley bridge, not directly visible from the road but easy enough to spot it downstream and eddy out. Just look for pine tree branches pointing the wrong direction downstream. Eddy/portage on the right.


----------

